# Gas gose to $399.9



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I got home from work and got gas for $3.76 a gal. I went fishing for a 1 1/2 hour and when I came back thur town it was $399.9. That is here in Williams Co. So what do you have to pay for gas....


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

$399.90 for gas, that is real expensive.....haha


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup. Gas was going for 3.99 yesterday here as well, southern Summit County.

I was reading an article yesterday how the Saudis are talkig about dropping the price of oil because it's "too expensive"... 

Which is all well and good, except that here in Ohio, much of our gas comes from Canada.

Even if the price of crude in the Middle East is dropped, that doesn't reflect the state and county taxes on each gallon purchased, and it also doesn't include the fact that places like China and India are now going through gas like it was water, which, through the speculators, drives the market price up as well.

I think I have it figured out, though... the oil companies raise the price to some ridiculous amount - like 4.00 per gallon - and then when it drops to 3.50 per gallon we all breathe a sigh of relief, when it was 3.50 per gallon that the oil companies wanted to get all along... so now no one complains about 3.50because they've seen 4.00 per gallon.

They then have the nads to post "record profits". It makes me wanna slam my head in a car door, because they know we don't have any choice but to buy it.

And I don't think it's a political thing, either. No matter who is in the White House, the speculators and oil companies will rule.

IMHO of course.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey if you got to through 30gals in your truck, at 3.99 a gal, don't feel too bad about it!! I've got 2 diesel dumps that hold a total of 80gals, a tool van with a 30gal tank and 4 pick-ups that are all diesels that hold another 110 gals....total of 190gals diesel and 30 of gas....plus 20 more in gas for equipment and about 20gals for the diesel skid steer...so 210 for diesel and 50 for gas,( I think I add that right...I got tears in my eyes right now) for a total of $880+ for diesel and $200 for gas and it won't enough last a week.......oh crap!!! I'm getting those chest pains again!!!LOL


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

My truck is parked. Time to driver the rollerskate again (Saturn) man I hate that little car!


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

catfishnut said:


> for a total of $880+ for diesel and $200 for gas and it won't enough last a week.......oh crap!!! I'm getting those chest pains again!!!LOL


Man, that's harsh.

I'm gonna stop complaining about filling up my Honda CRV... lol


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

copperdon said:


> Man, that's harsh.
> 
> I'm gonna stop complaining about filling up my Honda CRV... lol


Yah, if the economy was a little better I'd just raise my hourly rate. But with hardscape/landscape companies all trying to land the few good big money projects out there and the hacks working for next to nothing and doing crappy low quality work it's it's a challenge. Luckly I've been around awhile and have a good name/rep and things are getting busy.....but I still dare not raise my rates to help cover high gas prices. Not to mention my employees need(and are getting) raises to offset the raise in gas, food, prices.......oh here come those chest pains again!lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

3.99 might be a deal now , the paper had a story of if IRAN gets into a war over there with who ever, the price of gas could jump to 6.25 by summer, but they usually talk that every yr , so hope not, that would be a killer...


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

just returned from out of state, saw $5.39 a few states away


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Can't wait to one day tell my son... Back in my day gas was only 4 bucks!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

bad luck said:


> just returned from out of state, saw $5.39 a few states away


What states were they?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Find the red states so to speak...

http://gasbuddy.com/gb_gastemperaturemap.aspx

$5.26, must be Canada or typo

http://www.gasbuddy.com/gb_can_gastemperaturemap.aspx

multiply price per liter by 3.785, neglecting exchange rate or credit card 3% fee.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

3.869 at Sam's Club...getting 450 miles on a tank if I run it to the low fuel light. Averaging 34mpg


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

$400 dollars a gallon? And we thought $4 was bad.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sadly gas prices are going to affect my truck usage and lengthy fishing excursions.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

The gas Co's (Screw) the consumer every chance they get...No one seem's to care but us....JIM....CL....


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

It was not suppose to hit 4 dollars until Memorial day...I guess everything is early this year!
It is now not suppose to go over 4 dollars a gallon, I guess the "experts" think we are stupid....it will go as high as they can take it...or until the Politicians think high prices will hurt their re-election or our economy!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank You Intimidator..My feelings exactly..If our President wants back in again he should try to do something for the residents of the United States..JIM....CL....:bad::bad::bad::bad:


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Thank You Intimidator..My feelings exactly..If our President wants back in again he should try to do something for the residents of the United States..JIM....CL....:bad::bad::bad::bad:


Hmmmm. Lets see we have a president looking more to alternative energy sources other than oil. Lets say your a big oil company making billions off of charging whatever you want for your product. Do you really think oil companies want this president in office? Charging more for gas is one way to try and get the other party reelected. Why do you think you were paying less than $2 a gallon right before the last election? Hmmmmmm


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

According to most big wigs,the solution to high gas prices is to build more fuel eff.cars and trucks.that works out perfect for the folks that can fork over 20 to 50 grand on a new car or truck.if ya had that kinda money,is 4 bucks a gallon gonna hurt your wallet to begin with?whats sad is,what is really making this economy work is the blue collar guy,driving to work in his 5 to ten yr old vehicle,now hes cutting back on presciptions,vacations,even food for his family.he is shelling out less money to help this economy,because he is giving it all to the fuel companys while he is getting raped at the pump.i like how at 1st when gas started the big spikes years ago,a excuse was always put out there.a clyclone,tornado in the gulf hit a rig, a nat farted.now they just tell ya to bend over.no excuse needed.its like we are used to it so we dont even need to get a pethedic excuse anymore.its gonna continue as long as the fuel company/government gets by with it.it would take somthing drastic,like a boycaught by truckers.imagin just what one day would do to the profits.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Rising crude oil prices directly impact the cost of gasoline. Just remember that gasoline is not the only product that comes from refining crude oil. 
I have yet to have anyone explain to me how a politician affects the price of crude oil or gasoline.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

BlueMax said:


> Rising crude oil prices directly impact the cost of gasoline. Just remember that gasoline is not the only product that comes from refining crude oil.
> I have yet to have anyone explain to me how a politician affects the price of crude oil or gasoline.



Opening up Gov leases, more drilling onshore/offshore, Bakkens oil not allowed to be shipped offshore same with Alaskan Oil. More refineries and regulations that they cannot all shut down at the same time to reformulate etc.

They were going to go after speculators and make it impossible for them to effect prices, that was just lip service!

Iraq should be giving the USA a break on Oil for saving their butts and rebuilding their country!

Companies that effect the economy by fixing prices on oil and over-charging, creating massive profits, Bonuses, and record stock payouts at the expense of the Government, consumers, and the economy, needs to be thwarted!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Everyone will pay whatever the price,like it or not! If there was a way to change this fact we would, however none of US have any control or say in the matter and that is a shame!IMHO, it's all about the MONEY! "Show Me the Money"Yesssss MASTER whatever you desire!!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

catfishnut said:


> What states were they?


As soon as I crossed the river into DC.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Gas prices are high because the american dollar is worth less in the world market.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Speculators are the main reason for the high gas prices, more so than a "weak dollar" or supply and demand. We are using 11% less gas than at this time last year and gas is up....way up from prices a year ago....why???? Speculators!!!!!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

catfishnut said:


> Speculators are the main reason for the high gas prices, more so than a "weak dollar" or supply and demand. We are using 11% less gas than at this time last year and gas is up....way up from prices a year ago....why???? Speculators!!!!!


Odd how now it's the fault of speculators, but just 4 or 5 years ago, the nightly news and even our current president, reminded all of us daily how it was the presidents fault.....


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

catfishnut said:


> Speculators are the main reason for the high gas prices, more so than a "weak dollar" or supply and demand. We are using 11% less gas than at this time last year and gas is up....way up from prices a year ago....why???? Speculators!!!!!


Lets think about this folks....was there speculators 10 yrs ago? did gas prices go up and down 3 times a week then?and the real reason the dollar is weak is because our economy sucks do to the gas prices.the price of gas effects everything from bread to hotdogs.it seems to me if the government doesent control the prices,they shure as heck could discurrage high prices by taxing the fuel companys record profits.heres my take on how to fix it....if u raise the price by 50 cents,we are gonna tax you that amount.if you raise it 75 cents,you are gonna get taxed 75 cents.if you lower the cost,then u get a tax break.the lower the cost,the less the fuel is taxed.in effect freezing profits by price.only profit would be by volume sales.most experts now say,there isent really a shortage.the government CAN DO SOMTHING ABOUT ENERGY PRICES.its not like a pack of gum at walmart.its everyones livleyhood.we are too dependant on oil,and we need to change.but it cant be done overnight,and it cant be done by raping people at the pump.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Gas prices are high because the american dollar is worth less in the world market.


Ditto! We're a debtor nation digging a deeper hole at a faster rate than yesterday. Compare the price of gold against oil and you would see that oil prices have not skyrocketed. How will my kids and future grandchildren ever have a chance at a better life? I do need change!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

No, it's not funny to spend $100 to fill my truck plus that for the boat and all for a simple two day fishing trip. Not funny at all. BUT...
It does amuse me to read about how the oil companies are "screwing" us by dealing in a commodity that is one the most widely used products in the world. Their profit margin, which can be verified pretty easily, hovers around 10%. If you know any one in business ask them what their profit margin is and what they want it to be. Unless you are a grocer or health insurance provider, 10% won't keep many business entities alive. 


And politicians can rarely, if ever, do anything to positively impact the price of anything. However, they can do a LOT to negatively impact the prices. They can do this by placing restrictions or regulations on the product or the process of aquiring the product. If there is a ton of something out there to be obtained but the politicians make it impossible to get it, what is there will be top-dollar. However, if there is a ton of something and people are free to go get it then the cost will be dirt cheap. Imagine if there were only 100 cows on the Earth. Do you think milk would be cheap or expensive? Look at gold- all the gold on Earth wouldn't fill two Olympic size swimming pools. Is it cheap or expensive?

Oil impacts EVERYTHING in our lives. From food to housing to clothing to our jobs. It is one of the most universally used products ever produced in the history of mankind. When you artificially reduce the supply of that product, prices have to go up. Notice that prices in Saudi Arabia, Venezuela and other oil-producing countries is very low. We can produce MORE than they can if we were allowed to pursue the supplies. And there is one entity preventing that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bad luck said:


> Odd how now it's the fault of speculators, but just 4 or 5 years ago, the nightly news and even our current president, reminded all of us daily how it was the presidents fault.....


how soon they forget


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

UFM82 said:


> No, it's not funny to spend $100 to fill my truck plus that for the boat and all for a simple two day fishing trip. Not funny at all. BUT...
> It does amuse me to read about how the oil companies are "screwing" us by dealing in a commodity that is one the most widely used products in the world. Their profit margin, which can be verified pretty easily, hovers around 10%. If you know any one in business ask them what their profit margin is and what they want it to be. Unless you are a grocer or health insurance provider, 10% won't keep many business entities alive.
> 
> 
> ...


its not a supply issue.we are producing more then enough oil.and ur just plain wrong about ten percent profit.if you sell used cars that example is true.im a mgr of a large company,and most of our margin is less then 10 percent,but they key is you can have a low margin if you sell by volume.how much volume do you think that ten percent is making the fuel companys dude?we are talking about more then a hundred cows here,your missing the point.there isent a shortage.if there was trully a shortage,then gas would be rationed.the fuel companys have posted RECORD PROFITS THE LAST TEN YEARS since the up and down game began.suddenly did a explosion of people come of age and start driving?im not buying that crap,just like i never bought how a storm in the gulf could bother the supply and demand.your right about we need to drill for more oil.but do you know how long that process is gonna take even if we started today?we need a fix NOW.NOT TEN OR EVEN TWO YEARS FROM NOW.the economy is at its breaking point because of this.like i said man,its more then just people bitching when they fill up cars and toys.its the blue collar guy that has to skimp on high priced food,and goods just so he can afford enough gas to work that week. because the price of fuel is driving those things up.think about how much you paid for gas 2 years ago.now think about how much you paid for your weekly grocerie bill,compared to today.now increase that at a rate two years from now and see how your budget fits.ya,somthing has to be done NOW.take those 10 percent profits and put some of that in our wallets, and turn them into a 2 percent profit.trust me at the volume its sold at now,the fuel companys wouldent go broke.they would still report record profits.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

tadluvadd said:


> its not a supply issue.we are producing more then enough oil.and ur just plain wrong about ten percent profit.if you sell used cars that example is true.im a mgr of a large company,and most of our margin is less then 10 percent,but they key is you can have a low margin if you sell by volume.how much volume do you think that ten percent is making the fuel companys dude?we are talking about more then a hundred cows here,your missing the point.there isent a shortage.if there was trully a shortage,then gas would be rationed.the fuel companys have posted RECORD PROFITS THE LAST TEN YEARS since the up and down game began.suddenly did a explosion of people come of age and start driving?im not buying that crap,just like i never bought how a storm in the gulf could bother the supply and demand.your right about we need to drill for more oil.but do you know how long that process is gonna take even if we started today?we need a fix NOW.NOT TEN OR EVEN TWO YEARS FROM NOW.the economy is at its breaking point because of this.like i said man,its more then just people bitching when they fill up.its the blue collar guy that has to skimp on high priced food,and good just so he can afford enough gas to work that week. because the price of fuel is driving those things up.think about how much you paid for gas 2 years ago.now think about how much you paid for your weekly grocerie bill,compared to today.now increase that at a rate two years from now and see how your budget fits.ya,somthing has to be done NOW.take those 10 percent profits and put some of that in our wallets, and turn them into a 2 percent profit.trust me at the volume its sold at now,the fuel companys wouldent go broke.they would still report record profits.


62 million vehicles registered in China in 2009. Anticipated to top 200 million by 2020. DEMAND.

40 millions vehicles registered in India in 2010. Expected to be 611 million by 2050. DEMAND. 

Big oil's profits WERE less than 10% for 2011. Google it, dude. Record profits are a result of record volume (gallons) sold. If you sell ONE more gallon this year than you ever have before, you have a record profit. See China, India, etc..

You support government regulation of corporate profits? Just wait until your "large company" is making too much profit.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

cincinnati said:


> 62 million vehicles registered in China in 2009. Anticipated to top 200 million by 2020. DEMAND.
> 
> 40 millions vehicles registered in India in 2010. Expected to be 611 million by 2050. DEMAND.
> 
> ...


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you really think if we drilled more oil here in the states the big oil companies would release it all to lower prices? The people that say this act like the big oil companies care about the consumer. People make fun of alternative energy sources but wait until oil prices really go up and the cost of alternative energy sources comes down and battery technology gets better and becomes more competitive.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

When I paid $0.34/gallon for gas, college tuition was $300/semester, new cars were $2k, a rock concert was maybe $10, modest new houses were like $20k. You all can whine about the scam of gas prices and blame big oil, but are forgeting that the price of everything else has skyrocketed. They all have the dollar bill in common. Borrowing and printing truckloads of money for decades continues to erode the buying power of the not-so-almighty dollar, news at 11. Blame those that are handing out dollars for most any cause or "need", printing more, plus those that support escalating financial ruin for the younger generation that must pay the debt. Shame on those that expect something for nothing or support spending $1.60 for every $1.00 incoming. And don't forget those that lived modestly, saved all their life, to have the nest egg slowly wither in true value. Blaming oil companies and speculators is a shallow argument in my book.


----------



## ELLTEE (Dec 4, 2011)

Sir, you hit the nail square on the head Ohiojmj


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

ohiojmj said:


> When I paid $0.34/gallon for gas, college tuition was $300/semester, new cars were $2k, a rock concert was maybe $10, modest new houses were like $20k. You all can whine about the scam of gas prices and blame big oil, but are forgeting that the price of everything else has skyrocketed. They all have the dollar bill in common. Borrowing and printing truckloads of money for decades continues to erode the buying power of the not-so-almighty dollar, news at 11. Blame those that are handing out dollars for most any cause or "need", printing more, plus those that support escalating financial ruin for the younger generation that must pay the debt. Shame on those that expect something for nothing or support spending $1.60 for every $1.00 incoming. And don't forget those that lived modestly, saved all their life, to have the nest egg slowly wither in true value. Blaming oil companies and speculators is a shallow argument in my book.


Wow by this scenario a modest house would now sell for over $250,000. I must be living below the poverty level then


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Wait till you see what your electric bills are being going to be in the near future. The EPA's new regs will cripple the coal fired units to the point of being shut down.

All this going " green " when no substitute is either economical or commercially proven alternative is available is a fools dream.

European style socialism did not work in Portugal , Spain , Greece and Italy. France is now starting to quake. Yet our " progressive politicians " seem bent to repeat here the mistakes made elsewhere in this world.

America did not become the worlds largest and strongest economy by imitating someone else's system. We became the hope of the world by inventing our own system and sticking with it. True there were losers in our system just as in any system. But it created so many more winners than any other form of institutional government ..

Now a lot of our people want cradle to grave care and assistance. They have forgotten that a government with the power to give you everything you need. Has the power to take away everything that you own. Rugged American individualism used to be looked upon as a virtue. Now its a signal that something might be wrong with you.

This coming election will show which fork in the road this country is going to take. I seriously hope its not the downhill street. If it is I don't think we will be able to recover from the consequences.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

While its only natural for gas to cost more now than it years ago , just like everything else , it still costs way more than it should. If it were just a supply and demand issue then we would be paying a lot less, since there is plenty. It is speculating and futures trading that has the price so high , and the reason the price changes almost daily. The price is artificial , reflecting trade of oil and fuel not even in the system yet , maybe even still in the ground , that's why they call it " futures ". People are making huge money buying and selling possible future oil , and that's why we are paying 3.99 a gallon instead of what supply and demand would dictate.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't care what the profit margin is of a private company, not my business.

Speculators and futures traders should be able to do what they want providing they actually have the facility to take deliver of purchased products and are not just dealing in paper. Adopt the right energy policy and their playground is greatly reduced.

Alternative energy is not financially viable at $4 a gallon or even $6 a gallon today. The market forces and prices are the only force that will ever make "green" energy viable financially. If "green" energy costs come down, all energy prices will come down.

If we are delaying new drilling, pipelines, refinery capacity waiting on viable "green" energy we will all be dead or old and grey. The statement of how long to bring new oil to market if we start today will be 10 years might be accurate, just as accurate as it was last year, 5 years ago, and 10 years ago. You don't need the product to drop prices, just a policy that says we are going to get it.

The single largest impact, in my opinion, to rising fuel costs would be a well defined energy policy that immediately utilizes all available oil, gas, coal, nuclear for the near future (10-30 years) as investment in "green" technology continues as the future solution. 

Unfortunately the investment today in "green" has been at the expense of readily available current energy resources. If the policy is to shut down and restrict current energy while promoting a alternative that is not yet viable why is any surprised that energy costs have gone up. Costs are not tied to lack of supply, it is tied lack of good energy policy.

We are stupid, everyone knows it, and they are using that knowledge to their financial advantage.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Speculators are described as people,who will never buy oil and never sell oil. They are actually buying and selling things they will never have from people who never had it.
They are making money back driving up the price at the pump and the American people are the victims.
A new energy policy to control this practice is vital!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Lewis said:


> Speculators are described as people,who will never buy oil and never sell oil. They are actually buying and selling things they will never have from people who never had it.
> They are making money back driving up the price at the pump and the American people are the victims.
> A new energy policy to control this practice is vital!


Thats what im saying.its time to stop treating crude like its just another stock,and look at it for what it is....ENERGY.and vital to the economy and recognizing that it goes way beyond just spending at the pump.if somthing isent done,other energy suppliers are gonna follow suit of the crude trades.AEP already announced a 5 percent increase on the avg consumer monthly bill.speculator is another word for robbing the public to get fat.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

tadluvadd said:


> Thats what im saying.its time to stop treating crude like its just another stock,and look at it for what it is....ENERGY.and vital to the economy and recognizing that it goes way beyond just spending at the pump.if somthing isent done,other energy suppliers are gonna follow suit of the crude trades.AEP already announced a 5 percent increase on the avg consumer monthly bill.speculator is another word for robbing the public to get fat.


And guess who gets a big donation of a part of that fat being made? Here is a hint..Its not me or you.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Our gas comes from the arabic nations and brazil. the amount of oil from other places is small and insignificant. That's why the US is alway messing around in the middle east. If you don't believe me do some research, not just spew what the news tells you.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Canoerower said:


> Our gas comes from the arabic nations and brazil. the amount of oil from other places is small and insignificant. That's why the US is alway messing around in the middle east. If you don't believe me do some research, not just spew what the news tells you.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wrong...We get more gas from Canada than any other foreign nation.
http://www.eia.gov/energyexplained/index.cfm?page=oil_imports


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

you guys better read beyond the headlines. oil production is at its' highest level in eight years, but instead of keeping the product here, we are exporting both oil and gas to other countries now.

we have shut down to refineries on the east coast, thus driving the domestic prices higher.

the top three oil companies made 80 billion in profits last year, all the while continuing to receive subsidies for the government.

and the house just voted to continue these subsidies.

the power to control the pricing of gas goes way beyond the white house. 

the monsters are the large corporations who do pretty much whatever they want.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

that oil profits are an easy ride on the corporate conspiracy gravy train, you need to go all in on the company stock & enjoy the good life!

Exxon Mobil now going for about $86 per share. Up from $59.68 in July '10....& down from $93.69 in December '07.

And before you wish them broke (or nationalized, as some are suggesting) check the equities in your retirement portfolio to be certain that you're not going down w/them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

my retirement funds were trashed in the econ collapse of 08-09, so what is left is of little consequence to me.

monopoly laws, price gouging and profiteering are some of the questions that can be raised here.

no extremely profitable company should get a penny of federal aid.

gentlemen, please keep politics out of this thread, lest it be locked.

the oil companies said when they get tax breaks, less regulation, and more drilling opportunities, the price will come down. to me this is strong-arming. railroad barons, cattle barons, mining barons and now oil barons are holding prices up and us hostage.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont think they have any plans to lower the price no matter what is done unless somebody steps in like bill cliton did when the prices got out of hand when he was in office.

the thing that gets me is the oil companies are reporting record profits. one quarter there profits was like 30 billion dollars. its not about a shortage of gas, its all about the all mighty dollar and greed.

and some people in high places wants the price to go even higher so the sales of economy and electric cars will go up. but what they dont seem to understand is the average person out here cant go out and buy a new car. and the people thats buying them are going to buy them anyway. meantime its braking the poor persons back trying to buy gas. these are just my opinions.

one more thing, the price of gas is 4.15 a gallon here in muncie indiana.
sherman


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> i dont think they have any plans to lower the price no matter what is done unless somebody steps in like bill cliton did when the prices got out of hand when he was in office.
> 
> the thing that gets me is the oil companies are reporting record profits. one quarter there profits was like 30 billion dollars. its not about a shortage of gas, its all about the all mighty dollar and greed.
> 
> ...


AND YOUR OPIONIONS ARE RIGHT.gas must be gonna spike agin.all the gas stations were crammed with people waiting in line lastnight to buy that "cheap" gas at 3.83gal.before it spikes agin.and then there goes the up and down game.....they should also sell KY JELLY at the pumps.they could make a few xtra bucks while making it less painful for the public.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Along with gas prices rising....the EPA laws are going into effect this year that will "Hammer" Electric Companies that use coal to fire their generators!
This means that Ohio is going to be one of the States that is hit the hardest due to most of our Electric is generated from coal...get ready for record high electric bills!

You would think that a little common sense would go a long way here...let the electric companies prepare and modify the generators to be cleaner or let them have time to build with new technology before you crush the economy or people of a State!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

tadluvadd said:


> AND YOUR OPIONIONS ARE RIGHT.gas must be gonna spike agin.all the gas stations were crammed with people waiting in line lastnight to buy that "cheap" gas at 3.83gal.before it spikes agin.and then there goes the up and down game.....they should also sell KY JELLY at the pumps.they could make a few xtra bucks while making it less painful for the public.


i 10-4 that ky jelly,LOL. need some of that good stuff they have now.
sherman


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

robertj298 said:


> Hmmmm. Lets see we have a president looking more to alternative energy sources other than oil. Lets say your a big oil company making billions off of charging whatever you want for your product. Do you really think oil companies want this president in office? Charging more for gas is one way to try and get the other party reelected. Why do you think you were paying less than $2 a gallon right before the last election? Hmmmmmm


Oh give me a break


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Lundy, that's the best responce to this thread. The fact that our gas costs more is mostly due to poor foriegn policy, poor energy policy, and, the fact that we are dependent. Let alone, our financial policy sucks as well. Oil is priced/traded globally by the American dollar. When OUR dollar is weak, oil costs US(as in you and me) more, period. Speculators/BigOil have as much to do with the price of gas as Monsanto has to do with the price of rice cakes. I do wonder, if corn flakes sold for $30 a lb. in Canada, would we all crucify Kellogs for selling truckloads to the Canadians? I bet no. 

I don't remember anybody crying for the oil companies back in the 60's and 70's. That's when the tax deferements/subsidies started. So some say, if not for those subsidies, we'd not have domestic oil companies to hate. I'd bet if you'd have worked profit free for 40 years, and then started making a profit today, you'd wonder why everybody was all of a sudden against you. Just because you are not stuggling today, doesn't mean you haven't, but, I guess your prior struggles are of little consequence. If farmers were to start making "record" profits in 2018, should all of us food buyers hate them, and call for more government regs so our food prices will go down? It would have been better if government would have stayed out of it, and get out now as the weak would have folded, and we could have had $3.00 a gallon gas back in 1985. Allow inflation to have taken it from there. 

Last I knew, our POTUS launched a commision to discover the price setting/gouging. Haven't heard much since, have you? hmmm. I do wonder why? Maybe like a snipe hunt, or maybe just good PR at the time. 

I'm so sick of this progressive point of view, I'm about to just start puking uncontrollably. I can't think of anything government has truly fixed. I'm starting to think we should all just work for free, and everything we need should be provided by the government. Where the government gets it, I don't care, as long as I get some too. If the Government gives it to you, that means it was free, right?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I Fish makes a fantastic point.

One half of every business transaction is money. I trade my money for a company's goods/services. People are very quick to generalize the goods/service provider as "greedy" without looking at what the monetary and fiscal policies of the country are. In other words, people tie the invisible taxation of inflation to the small picture without analyzing the big picture.

As every barrel of oil is traded in dollars, no matter the country of origin, the manipulation of the amount of fiat dollars in circulation will necessarily result in fluctuations in the pricing of the goods. Right now inflation is pretty ridiculous, not only in oil, but in commodities almost across the board. The only person who doesn't seem to see this is Ben Bernanke, who is the head propaganda minister of money/currency and it is his job to keep the masses passified while they pilfer our pockets through inflation. Of course he knows the Federal Reserve's policies are directly responsible for the inflation we are all experiencing.

In other words, because the amount of U.S. dollars in currency is increased by such a large amount over the last decade, it takes more dollars today than it did 2, 5, 10, 20 years earlier to purchase the same amount of product. This can be said for every year since 1913. The value of the dollar has declined 95% since the inception of the Federal Reserve. Work you were paid for 5, 10, 20, or 30 years ago has been devalued more than you can imagine. It's nefarious, quite honestly.

It wouldn't matter if we drilled as much as possible in the U.S. Short term, the price would even out some but the underlying factor of all purchases being done in U.S. dollars would ultimately result in increasing costs as long as the Federal Reserve continues the "money grows on trees" philosophy.

If you think it is bad now, wait until the other countries no longer want to use the dollar as the world's reserve currency, and see what inflation will look like then. Prices will skyrocket.

Libya was looking at going to a gold based dollar prior to Qaddafi being overthrown. Iran, China, Russia and some other countries are now starting to trade amongst each other using their money instead of ours. The international community is growing tired of the U.S. intentionally weakening the value of the dollar. These countries get next to nothing in interest due to the artificially and unbelievably low interest rates and in addition to that, they are concerned that we'll pay them back in dollars that are worth far less.

Lastly to illustrate a point, it's interesting to note that a gallon of gas in U.S. dollars continues to rise, but when you price gas against silver, you can still buy a gallon of gas for a pre-1965 $0.10 dime.

It isn't so much that a gallon of gas is rising in cost. It's what you use to measure the cost against. The value of the dollar is going down, and it has nothing to do with greedy businesses and corporations.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I Fish makes a fantastic point.
> 
> One half of every business transaction is money. I trade my money for a company's goods/services. People are very quick to generalize the goods/service provider as "greedy" without looking at what the monetary and fiscal policies of the country are. In other words, people tie the invisible taxation of inflation to the small picture without analyzing the big picture.
> 
> ...


Excellent post and spot on the money (pun intended


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

mark, what you said holds water. however, there are many different issues involved. i believe the abuse of the oil companies is a separate issue altogether. the rising price of oil/gas does lead to the increase in many products and commodities such as food, fertilizers, clothing and so on. these rising costs, along with rising cost in health care, utilities, insurances, and the misuse and abuse of some social programs have all led to the erosion of the middle class and working class. in the end, the trail leads back up the ladder to out of control greed. the 1% thing, you know.

though the price of absolutely everything has gone up, my wages haven't, and i have lost pension and benefits along the way. as for printing more money to cover the fed bailouts of banks and investment firms, this is disgusting, but it has been done before during economic downturns.

sucks to be a working guy these days.


----------

